# Colombia cracking down on smuggling



## ErikHa (Jun 10, 2010)

It looks like the Colombian government is starting to take frog traficking seriously. They are suspecting a German to be directing the smuggling of Colombian frogs (O.histrionica 'pangala', 'koi') from the Pangala reservation. 

Fundación ProAves: conservación de aves y sus hábitats en Colombia - Illegal wildlife trafficking in Colombia
Fundación ProAves: conservación de aves y sus hábitats en Colombia - Critical Alert: illegal frog traffickers in Colombia.

Subsequently, the German forum dendrobatenforum.info - Forum für Dendrobaten - Pfeilgiftfrösche - Pfeilgiftfrosch has been shut down after this news was posted and threads came in.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

this same link was posted elsewhere and has no new info. 

also the german site looks fine to me.... 

james


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

It is interesting to run some of the posts through the google translator.. I suggest reading them.. 
Histrionica Schmuggler öffentlich angeklagt ???

Ed


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

james67 said:


> this same link was posted elsewhere and has no new info.
> 
> also the german site looks fine to me....
> 
> james


Not only is the German site fine, there are 2 posts for histos for sale on page 1 of the classifieds...

Like I said in the other thread, pretty ballsy to go posting names of "suspects" when they apparently don't have enough evidence to arrest him/her. Makes you wonder what else they could accuse people of in open forums if they don't have to have proof.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Well there appears to be some issue over the posting of the names due to subsequent legal action.. if my translation is working right.... 

Ed


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Nice... i couldn't find the desire to run that whole thread through the translator but thanks for that


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Ed said:


> Well there appears to be some issue over the posting of the names due to subsequent legal action.. if my translation is working right....
> 
> Ed


yea thats kinda what I gathered when I skimmed through it... seems like the Germans are just as litigious as us and someone probably has a defamation suit on their hands... fun stuff


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

carola1155 said:


> yea thats kinda what I gathered when I skimmed through it... seems like the Germans are just as litigious as us and someone probably has a defamation suit on their hands... fun stuff


If there is a real defamation suit filed and it prevails, that is going to through some cold water on the whole naming of names... 


Ed


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

I edited out the name in the OP since it's named in one of the referenced articles. It's careful to use the word "suspect", but I see no need to directly propogate a string of suspicions. The link will likely break as a result of a legal judgement in favor of the litigant.


----------



## ErikHa (Jun 10, 2010)

Yeah, the site is fine again but was taken off-line for 24 hours.


----------

